# One of the Best Slingshots Available



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

My last sortie ended badly for my beloved kukri, embedded in the skull of a rather brawny night creature. Although I managed to send the horror to its special place in the underworld, my beloved kukri, sadly, went with it.

Whilst pursuing my options at the virtual armorer, I located "one of the best slingshots available." A Camillus Catapult Slingshot.

https://www.camillusknives.com/camillus-catapult-slingshot.html

Let me show you its features!

Foldable Arms for Easy Storage

Powerband
Storage Compartment in Handle
Fire Starter/Whistle (fits in storage compartment)
Compass
Includes Four (4) Carbon Steel Ammo Balls

At one time it was marketed as part of the Less Stroud Heritage Collection.

Here is a review:






My Hindi is a bit rusty, but it seems that the reviewer gave it top grades.

I see some immediate applications, but I am a bit hesitant about adding it to my armaments. I am soliciting your opinions. Is the Camillus Catapult Slingshot a worthy weapon for a gentleman zombie hunter, or just another gimmick?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Kind of looks like a gimmick to me. I can think of better ways to spend the money.


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

I have seen some that have the folding arms for about half the price. I am always a bit iffy with camillus after I bought one of their camping machetes, it was a huge disappointment. Though I am completely fascinated by folding arm slings and plan to get one soon.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

They seem to be marketing this as an emergency survival weapon but a slingshot requires a lot of practice and training to reach a level of proficiency where it can depended on to hunt and acquire game animals. Anyone that has reached that level of proficiency will know that there are much better options out there. So the people that would purchase this likely can't use it effectively and the people that can use it effectively likely won't buy it. So my thoughts are that it is a gimmick marketed towards the prepper hobbyists.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Reviewer was speaking Indonesian (which is close enough to Malaysian, I can understand it). He didn't really say much other than to describe the functions of the sling which is pretty self explanatory as he went through the motions. That thing is really bulky and probably weighs too much to be worthwhile packing as gear...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh come on guys, I thought we were past those contraptions with a clear market aim towards non slingshooters.
The best frame for survival is no frame at all. Some packed latex and pouches, that weigh next to nothing, and a pocket knife to carve a natty. 
Then again, there are numerous small frames, the Uniphoxx comes to mind.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - those are some massive bands... They MUST have done their homework! Even endorsed by Les Stroud himself!!!

The whistle/firestarter is a definite got-to-have item - but can't see any 90º angled steel to get it sparking... mmm. but it has a built in whistle! And a compass in my back garden would always be useful. And a massive 4 shots to survive on. I'm going to ditch my entire go bag for this bad boy.

Actually think if they ditched the extra's and made a solid handed and used some realistic bands - may be kinda cool Though does look like quite a lot of frame to lug around, even folded... Looks like the prongs wobble.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I agree Matt. Ya better have some arms to draw that baby! The forks are secured in hollow plastic and held hammer grip. 
Definitely not for me.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Fellow Sling Shooters -

Thanks for your replies. My post was meant to be satirical. The band attachment system looks like a disaster waiting to happen. The rest is marketing hype. Thought that everyone would get a kick out of it.

My apologies for the comment re: my Hindi is rusty. That was insensitive. I very much appreciate Urbanshooters explanation of the narrative.

Stay well and avoid those zombie bites!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've seen a couple folding slingshots that looked pretty cool. I gotta agree I probably wouldn't grab that one, but it is a cool idea! Don't know if I believe Les Stroud is packing that around though... :what:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Junk with Frogman tubes.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Adding to the marketing excitement, the "Survivorman - Les Stroud Camillus Slingshot" is sold out on the Survivorman web page:

https://shop.kt8merch.com/products/new-survivorman-les-stroud-camillus-slingshot

So now, it is "one of the best slingshots, not available."

Given everyone's comments, I have moved it off of my "must have" list and put it on my "slingshot novelty - when I win the lottery" list.

Still looking for suggestions for replacing my imaginary kukri. I read this thread re: sling shooters on The Walking Dead

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/113916-slingers-on-the-walking-dead/

re-opening the discussion - the ZA is upon us and you get to choose one or more slingshots, and ammo, to defend all that it dear to you.

Please explain why you are choosing your particular set up or set-ups.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

not interested. i just want to say it is designed to earn money for newbies.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am not impressed......


----------

